
When Unpaid Student Loan Bills Mean You Can No Longer Work - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/18/business/student-loans-licenses.html?mtrref=t.co&gwh=086F853B491B5515953827FADA987071&gwt=pay
======
grawprog
That's insane. It makes no sense. How do they expect people to pay back loans
if they can't work?

I guess this shows it's never been about giving anyone a chance at decent
work. It's just to keep them as indentured slaves for life.

